# Canadian October Consist - Car 110, where are you?



## tommylicious (Mar 29, 2016)

Where is car 110 in the Canadian consist? We're travelling in October and I'm wondering. (and very excited!)


----------



## OBS (Mar 30, 2016)

In the middle of the train, right after the Skyline Dome. It is the first sleeper in the consist. You will love the journey!


----------



## tommylicious (Mar 30, 2016)

thanks OBS. any tips? i usually travel amtrak long distance with shims for rattles and gaffer tape for curtains.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 30, 2016)

What type of accomodation do you have? I had a lower berth and it was quite quiet. I've also read that it's the most comfortable bed on the train, but that was prior to Prestige Class.


----------



## OBS (Mar 30, 2016)

You will find that this equipment is maintained much better than what you may be used to. Also the meals are EXCELLENT!


----------



## tommylicious (Mar 30, 2016)

we're a group with bedrooms E&F ensuited. i understand F used to be called a "compartment"


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jul 20, 2016)

go right to the Park car, because you will only have access to it (during peak season) from 14:00-24:00 starting peak season of 2017, and it is such an amazing car, with plush seats, snacks, and more, there should also be a dome, awesome views


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jul 20, 2016)

forgot to mention, the park car is the last car on the train, and the panorama car only goes VAC-Edmonton


----------

